# Yellow and spotty java fern?



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

So I bought some java fern from my local petland a few months ago and now it looks like some leaves are turning yellow and have black spots (not just the normal pearls/the under leaf parts) this seems to be when most people notice issues I've read.

I can attach pictures but I'm not sure that would help much. All the plants, around 5-6 total) are producing little plantlets which look pretty normal except for one that seems to have a brownish leaf...now that I think about it I'll post pictures in a few minutes.

I feel like this may be a phosphate issue? whatever the issue is I would really appreciate a solution as well!

I also have a ton of crypts and a large anubis which all seem to be doing fine.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Photos of how you planted them.
This is why mine did when i planted too much of the rhizome.


----------

